# Incredible Pics (tarpons and jacks)



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Check out these pictures, its pretty incredible. pictures of guys actually fighting 75lb tarpons and jacks...

http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=1442


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Oct 15, 2004)

holy crap!

and i thought that 8lb sheepshead and 13lb. channel cats pulled me around a bit!


----------

